# Episiotomy Revision



## bmills228@icloud.com (Sep 26, 2013)

We have been having an issue coming up with the correct code for an episiotomy revision. Patient's are coming in at their postpartum visit complaining of "extra skin" and would like it removed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------

